# Vortex spotting scope



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Last week I bought the Vortex Skyline ED 20X60X80. I took it out this evening, and I spotted a nice 4x4 buck on the side of the mountain. I wish I had a Central Rifle tag. I also spotted 2 nice bull elk and 12 cows. I love how clear it was to look through. It also gathered a lot of light in the evening like my Cabelas Euros 12X50's. I also like the angled eye piece which makes it easier when viewing inside of the truck.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

+1 to everything you wrote. I have the exact scope and love it. It's not a Swaro, but it is by far the best scope in that medium price range. The Skyline is a bit big for a pack scope (though I've carried it up plenty of mountains), but it doesn't disappoint in quality.

And Vortex service and the lifetime guarantee is great - I dropped mine and broke it and they fixed it (not only fixed, but upgraded as well) and had it back to me in a week. A BIG recommendation for Vortex!


----------

